# Starbond CA



## Graybeard (Sep 9, 2015)

Our club president was at a convention and told the rep. at Starbond he was the president of a club. The guy gave him a bag of sample products. I ended up with some thin brown CA flexable. Anyone use it and if so what do you think of they're product. Suppose to flex and not be brittle like most CA.

Graybeard


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 9, 2015)

I've never tried their flex's, but do use the medium and super thins, am happy with the results I get from them
they don't seem to smell as bad as others, and when using the activator with CA, doesn't seem to make surface bubble up as much either

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Sep 9, 2015)

I use Starbond, Thin, Medium Thin and Medium Thick. The stuff is much better than any "Fast" product. I have never had any project in which I have used Strarbond crack. I have had a number of Stick Fast Pens crack and shatter. The stuff does get Hot. So care is advised in using. I have had some surface bubbling (sorry @Jerry B ) and the Medium Thick seems to take awhile to set even with activator. I have experimented with their Black. I thought that was the flexible. Kinda like hard rubber when done. does bend.

Lol, I do use Stick-Fast Medium for adhesive and void filling


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 11, 2015)

BSI (Bob Smith Industries) Super gold is for you, as it's the most flexible CA and completely odorless.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Bob+Smith+Industries&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Les


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 11, 2015)

rdabpenman said:


> BSI (Bob Smith Industries) Super gold is for you, as it's the most flexible CA and completely odorless.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Bob+Smith+Industries&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> Les


I saw that classic nib was selling it. Was thinking of trying some since it supposedly takes a little more abuse and won't chip as easily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I saw that classic nib was selling it. Was thinking of trying some since it supposedly takes a little more abuse and won't chip as easily.



I just restocked on the stuff I normally use from Satellite City. I've been very happy with the Satellite City stuff, but saw yesterday that Classic Nib is carrying the BSI now. Am also thinking of trying it, whenever I need to restock on CA.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 11, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I just restocked on the stuff I normally use from Satellite City. I've been very happy with the Satellite City stuff, but saw yesterday that Classic Nib is carrying the BSI now. Am also thinking of trying it, whenever I need to restock on CA.


I also use satellite city. But with calls, I think a more flexible option would definitely be better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 11, 2015)

Great thread, I just ordered some of that Starbond flexible black (thick) you guys mentioned. I need to fill some cracks in an ABW turning I have in progress, I'm hoping that it will be just the ticket...


----------



## Sprung (Sep 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I also use satellite city. But with calls, I think a more flexible option would definitely be better.



Agreed. I'm even thinking so for pens - where someone might drop one the flexibility might make the finish more durable.


----------

